# Аппликатор Ляпко



## seul (22 Янв 2007)

Аппликаторы предназначены для широкого применения в комплексной терапии различных заболеваний, а также как профилактическое средство для укрепления и сохранения здоровья. «Игольчатый доктор» способен повышать работоспособность и жизненный тонус, нормализовать сон, обмен веществ, содействовать устранению половых расстройств, сокращать время восстановления функций организма после тяжелых операций, черепно-мозговых травм, травм позвоночника и конечностей, инсультов. Эффективно устраняет боль. Аппликаторы представляют собой эластичные резиновые пластины и валики с закрепленными на них иглами, состоящими из различных металлов, аналогичных имеющимся в организме человека (цинк, медь, никель, железо, серебро).

Спасаюсь только аппликатором. Даже засыпаю на иголках.

Силы, лежащие в основе действия аппликатора

Восточная медицина считает, что жизненный тонус организма зависит от двух противоположных сил — «ян» и «инь». На принципе борьбы этих сил основываются взаимоотношение органов тела между собой и их связь с кожными покровами. Биологическое равновесие в организме поддерживается благодаря уравновешиванию энергии между «ян» и «инь», а нарушение его приводит к заболеванию.

     Чжу Лянь — директор Китайского Института Чжень-цзю — так объясняет механизм действия иглорефлексотерапии: «Сущность ее заключается в воздействии через определенные активные точки тела на соответствующие им внутренние органы.
     Умеренное раздражение чувствительных окончаний, сосредоточенных в определенных точках кожи, мышц и других тканей, а через их посредство — нервных стволов, восстанавливает нервную регуляцию в организме, нормализует силу, подвижность и уравновешенность процессов возбуждения и торможения. И именно потому, что лечебное воздействие иглотерапии осуществляется рефлекторным путем, через нервную систему, контролирующую деятельность всего организма в целом, оно не ограничивается только областью той или иной точки или нерва, а зачастую благотворно влияет на органы, удаленные от места воздействия».

     Важнейшим положением, составляющим основу метода поверхностного множественного иглоукалывания, является учение о точках и зонах акупунктурного воздействия — проекциях участков наибольшей активности системы кожно-органного взаимодействия, существование которой доказано многими исследованиями (зоны Захарьина-Геда, кожно-сегментарно-висцеральные рефлексы и др.). Точка, или зона, акупунктуры включает не только участок кожи, но и ткани, лежащие глубже — подкожную клетчатку, мышцы, нервы и сосуды. Установлено, что точки и зоны акупунктуры отличаются от окружающей кожи биофизическими характеристиками:
более высоким уровнем электрического потенциала и емкости;
минимальным электрокожным сопротивлением;
более высокой температурой и т. д.

     В противовес указанным, существуют «немые» зоны: с пониженной температурой, с высоким электрокожным сопротивлением, а также с нарушенным строением тканей (зоны дегенерации).

     По представлениям древневосточных ученых, точки и зоны акупунктуры связаны как с внутренними органами, так и между собой. Они влияют друг на друга по законам взаимоотношений каналов (меридианов) человеческого тела, представляющих главные внутренние органы. Каналы (их 14) взаимодействуют между собой, а также с внемеридианными (внеканальными) точками и микропунктурными системами. Взаимодействие происходит и в самих микропунктурных системах — таких, как ушные раковины, стопы, кисти, зоны скальпа, микропунктурная система лица и т. д. Каналы проходят на поверхности кожи и во внутренних органах, что и обуславливает возможность влиять на процессы в организме через кожу. При этом поражение внутреннего органа ведет к изменению состояния точек (зон) на коже, и исправляться это может грамотным воздействием на кожу (средствами рефлексотерапии, массажем и многими другими способами).

     Разнометалловая многоигольчатая рефлексотерапия (аппликатор Ляпко) выполняет одну из важных рекомендаций классической рефлексотерапии: использовать два или более разнозаряженных металла (например, серебро—золото) для эффективного воздействия на каналы (меридианы) внутренних органов.

     В отличие от других методов рефлексотерапии (в том числе и монометаллической аппликационной игольчатой терапии), в данном случае организм сам определяет величину электрического тока, а также выбирает тот или иной металл в необходимой для него дозе и в том участке тела, где он нужен в настоящий момент. Кроме того, организм сам решает, через какие участки кожи будет происходить диффузия того или иного металла, в какой дозе, с какой интенсивностью и частотой токов заряда и разряда.


Аппликатор Ляпко рекомендован к медицинской практике Минздравом Украины, внесён в реестр изделий медицинского назначения Украины под № 784/99, согласно приказу Минздрава Украины № 174 от 14.07.99 г.


----------



## Ell (22 Янв 2007)

Не нашла сертификации.
Не понимаю принципа на уровне химии и гальванических токов.

Вообщем, не понимаю многого.

Объяснения где искать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2007)

Лечебное действие аппликаторов (ипликаторов), основано не только на простом механическом воздействии на кожные покровы. Терапевтический эффект аппликатора заключается в воздействии игл на рефлекторные зоны кожного покрова, точки акупунктуры организма (как массаж, баня, банки, обливания, контрастные ванны). Раздражение симпатической нервной системы, приводит в стимуляции парасимпатической, и первая болевая реакция сменяется приятным ощущением тепла, улучшает кровообращении, благотворно влияет на работу внутренних органов человека. Конечно наиболее выраженный эффект при миофасциальном синдроме, особенно межлопаточной области. 

Мнение практикующего врача: Простой эффективный способ, легко применяемый как в комплексном лечении медицинского учреждения, так и самостоятельно пациентом. Метод наиболее эффективен у среднего и пожилого возраста. Аппликатор "Колючий врачеватель"- нравится всем и высоко эффективен. Аппликатор Кузнецова - более эффективен в пожилом возрасте. Аппликатор Ляпко - легче переносится через простынь. Апликатор "Редокс" - без особенностей.


----------



## Ell (22 Янв 2007)

*Доктор*, там все иглы из разных металлов?
Не пользовалась, но верю в смысл Кузнецова, 
хочу понять принцип Ляпко.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2007)

Каждая клетка имеет свой заряд и если соединить их токопроводникомс более высокой проводимостью чем через тело, то по нему побегут те самые токи (от клетки к клетке, через проводник), но это в Колючем врачевателе и Редоксе.

В Ляпко наоборот (здесь каждая иголка отдельно) и присоединение иголки к клетке (группе клеток), повышает их потенциал до более значительного, и ток потечёт от этой иголки к другой иголке (вернее всё же от клетки к клетке), но через тело.


----------



## anti (23 Янв 2007)

Я пользовалась валиком (из серии аппликаторов). Очень приятные ощущения - массаж с валиком снимает напряжение мышц (такой игольчатый душ - расслабляет отлично). После массажа спать хочется. 

Единственная беда - надо найти того, кто будет этот массаж делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2007)

Потому - коврик. С ним и уснуть можно!


----------



## Ell (23 Янв 2007)

Но при аллергии на металлы получается, что лучше не использовать, так?


----------



## Famous (6 Янв 2010)

Что вы думаете по этому поводу ?


----------



## Селиком (7 Янв 2010)

Ничё такая штучка. Когда был на приёме у остепата, показывала мне ролик с иголками, покатала она мне его по спине, потом рекомендовала баночный массаж. Нужно улучшать кровообращение мол на спине. После баночного массажа очень хорошо ощущается как кровь по спине бежит и тепло увеличивается.
Банка - 50 рублей, массажное масло - 150 рублей. Удовольствие немеренное и нужное!


----------



## Famous (7 Янв 2010)

А что врачи думают ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2010)

Аппликации (от латинского applicatio - прикладывание) в лечебных целях применялись уже в древности. Первым аппликатором, получившим широкую популярность в нашей стране, был аппликатор И.И. Кузнецова. Аппликаторы представляют собой пластмассовый (резиновый, силиконовый) коврик с впрессованными стальными (пластмассовыми), иглами (П-образными скобами). Они и являются своего рода "рабочими инструментами". При пользовании аппликаторов повреждение кожи не происходит, а материалы, из которых они изготовлены, абсолютно безвредны для человека.

Лечебное действие аппликаторов, основано не только на простом механическом воздействии на кожные покровы. Терапевтический эффект аппликатора заключается в воздействии игл на рефлекторные зоны кожного покрова, точки акупунктуры организма. Раздражение симпатической нервной системы, приводит в стимуляции парасимпатической, и первая болевая реакция сменяется приятным ощущением тепла, улучшает кровообращение, благотворно влияет на работу внутренних органов человека рефлекторно связанных с позвоночником.

Основные показания к применению аппликаторов:
· Заболевание периферической нервной системы.
· Неврологические проявления остеохондроза позвоночника любой локализации. 
· Моно- и полиневриты.
· Травмы периферических нервов верхних и нижних конечностей.
· Шейно- плечевой синдром. Бронхит, бронхиальная астма.
· Неврозы, импотенция, фригидность.
· Дискинезия пищевода, гастрит, дуоденит, функциональные расстройства желудка и кишечника.
· Нейроциркулярная дистония.
· Травмы и дегенеративно-дистрофические заболевания суставов в период выздоровления. 

Противопоказания:
Не следует применять аппликатор при следующих заболеваниях: беременность; злокачественные новообразования; эпилепсия; заболевания кожи (при наличии кожного поражения в зоне предполагаемого воздействия); острые воспалительные процессы и инфекционные заболевания. С большой осторожностью надо применять аппликаторы при следующих заболеваниях (подробные рекомендации приведены в инструкции): инфаркт миокарда; легочная и сердечная недостаточность I и II степеней; варикозное расширение вен; язва желудка (в проекции над ней как спереди, так и сзади).

Порядок работы с аппликаторами:
Процедуры должны проводиться, как правило, сидя или лежа, при температуре комфортной для пациента.
1. Выберите рефлекторную зону для воздействия с учетом вида заболевания.
2. Положение пациента во время процедуры должно; быть максимально удобным и комфортным. При необходимости, для соответствия аппликатора изгибам тела, необходимо подложить подушечки или валики, которые легко изготовить из махровых полотенец.
3. В положении сидя приложите аппликатор к выбранной рефлекторной зоне и, прижимая аппликатор к телу, примите лежачее положение. При этом аппликатор располагается под рефлекторной зоной, и воздействие осуществляется за счет давления веса тела на аппликатор.
4. Возможно использование аппликатора в движении. В этом случае аппликатор плотно прикрепляют к телу эластичным бинтом или поясом.
5. Сила воздействия регулируется степенью мягкости подложки под аппликатор и возможностью наложить накладку (тонкая ткань, типа простынной).
6. Время воздействия в зависимости от вида заболевания колеблется от 5 до 30 минут. Если надо простимулировать организм или орган, повысить работоспособность, устранить легкую болезненность, то время минимизируется до 5-10 минут. Сильная боль, высокое давление, усиление кровоснабжения, общее раслабление (успокоение) требует более долгой процедуры 15-30 минут. Своеобразным признаком эффективности в этом случае будет являться ощущение тепла появляющееся на 10-15 минуте процедуры. 
7. Как правило, проводиться 2 недельное курсовое лечение, 1-4 сеанса в день.  Перерывы между курсами 1-2 недели. Возможно и повседневное использование, но с рекомендацией смены зоны и способа воздействия каждые 2 недели.
8. При индивидуальном применении, что рекомендуется, стерилизационной обработки аппликатор не требует. 

Мнение практикующего врача: Простой эффективный способ, легко применяемый как в комплексном лечении медицинского учреждения, так и самостоятельно пациентом. Метод аппликаторотерапии наиболее эффективен у среднего и пожилого возраста. Аппликатор "Колючий врачеватель"- нравится всем и высоко эффективен. Аппликатор Кузнецова - более эффективен в пожилом возрасте. Аппликатор Ляпко - легче переносится через простынь. Аппликатор "Редокс" - без особенностей.


----------



## Mozibo (25 Янв 2010)

Мне очень помогает Аппликатор Ляпко. Вечером перед сном ложусь на него (у меня шейно-грудной остеохондроз), и очень часто засыпаю - такое происходит расслабление. Снимает боли и усталость. Сейчас в командировке, аппликатор с собой не взяла и очень об этом сожалею.


----------



## Taras (8 Мар 2010)

Вещь хорошая, даже сказал бы нужная, особенно при проблемах с позвоночником. На себе испробывал, результатом доволен. Цена окупается.


----------



## abelar (9 Мар 2010)

...А "апликатор Ляпко" и "аппликатор Ляпко" - это одна и та же вещь?
Ну, в смысле Ляпко - это предмет или фамилия "Кулибина"....


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (9 Мар 2010)

Famous написал(а):


> ЧТо вы думаете по этому поводу ?



Честно говоря по-поводу аппликатора (тем более "Ляпко") - не думал. Как-то ознакамливался с механизмом его терапевтического воздействия. Пишут красиво...

А вообщем-то думаю, что это стрельба не из снайперской винтовки, а из ружья дробью :prankster2:.

Как мне представляется у данного "средства" хороший рефлекторный и отвлекающий метод терапии (если болит голова - ударьте по пальцу молотком... извините за юмор, возможно неуместный 

... да и внушительное количество разноэлементных иголочек в какую нибудь биологически активную (или акупунктурную) точку возьми да и попадет - "на войне все средства хороши", тем более когда "ты не один в поле воин" (с ним - этим ковриком-ежиком - хороши в одном строю: психотерапия, физиотерапия, лечебная физкультура, миорелаксанты, НПВС, массаж, мануальные методики, су-джок терпия  и т.д. и т.п.).

Одним словом - пробуйте.

PS: только прежде чем прикладывать его к проблемной зоне (болевой) необходимо убедиться в неповрежденности кожных покровов на этом месте и отсутствии других кожных заболеваний.


----------



## Татьяна Белова (27 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте, у меня сидячая работа, спина сильно устает, вот искала себе массажер, чтобы напряжение снимать и боль в спине, нашла в интернете аппликатор-массажер ПОМОГ. Кто нибудь уже пользовался, может что то подсказать? Помогает или нет?


----------



## Troshah (18 Фев 2011)

Мужу когда подарили такой аппликатор, но мы так им ни разу не пользовались до этого времени. А так как у нас у обоих проблемы со спиной, наверное все-таки стоит достать из антресолей его…


----------



## Семен (18 Фев 2011)

Я пользую регулярно, просто заваливаюсь на него и засыпаю, от ЛФК иногда бывают мышечные спазмы, когда переусердствую, но как ни странно за вечер все снимается, конечно это не панацея, так как он очень хорош когда еще с чем-то, ЛФК+образ жизни+Ляпко+питание.
Как выше были посты, это напоминает стрельбу по воробьям из пушки, авось и попадет, и попадает, иголок то много  лично у меня тонус мышц очень хорошо снимается.
В общем на Ляпко надейся, а сам не плошай


----------



## vzdribadyk (19 Фев 2011)

Во всем есть свои плюсы и минуты,вот и в этом аппликаторе есть минус,от него становишься очень зависим,и в дальнейшем не представляешь без него жизнь...
Плюс в том что он не вреден,в отличие от НВПС...
Аппликатор считай, точечный массаж.


----------



## Семен (19 Фев 2011)

ну кто-то пьет пиво каждый вечер и счтиет это нормой ...кто-то тяжести таскает...да много кто от чего зависим..все мы от электричества зависим, от горячей воды....
Лучше зависть от Ляпко, чем от НПВС. aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2011)

> Лучше зависть от Ляпко, чем от НПВС.


aiwanaiwanaiwan


----------



## Кротова Ольга (15 Мар 2011)

Ляпко у меня нет, но есть аппликатор кузнецова. Он тоже типа иголочек, но кажется пластмассовый. Я его себе на шею класть пыталась. Такая странность - на меня почему то совсем не действует - а вот положили мужу на шею - она сразу же покраснела, прилила кровь как и должно быть. Как бы мне такого же эффекта добиться


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Мар 2011)

Мужу повезло!


----------



## vzdribadyk (10 Май 2011)

Надо уметь на нем расслабиться))


----------



## сергей35 (7 Авг 2011)

Моя жена 2 недели пробыла дома и неделю в больнице с грыжей. Что только не делали - уколы Диклоберл, капельницы с новокаином и ещё чем то, 2 раза делали блокаду- ничего не помогало, тогда я купил аплликатор Ляпко. Основную боль сняло где то через неделю.


----------



## Березка (29 Сен 2011)

Не так давно, приобрела я этот коврик. Взяла самый большой (знакомые посоветовали).
Первый раз положив его под поясницу (спина болит иногда), стала засыпать, почувствовала приятное расслабление.
Следующие разы, почему то было дискомфортно, тошно, долго не могла выдержать, может не правильно ложилась.
Не знаю как долго им надо пользоваться, но боль в спине не прошла (наверное очень много хочу....
Может стало легче, но я особых изменений не почувствовала, действует только усыпляюще.
Сейчас периодически ложусь на него, зачем не знаю...


----------



## Mari35 (30 Сен 2011)

Березка написал(а):


> Сейчас периодически ложусь на него, зачем не знаю...


Для профилактики.....


----------



## Mari35 (30 Сен 2011)

Березка написал(а):


> Может стало легче, но я особых изменений не почувствовала, действует только усыпляюще...



Надо мне попробовать, я долго не могу заснуть...... А куда конкретно его подкладывать для усыпления?


----------



## Mari35 (30 Сен 2011)

У меня небольшой коврик,  в основном ложусь на него поясницей (но больше 15 мин. пролежать не могу). Иногда под ягодицу кладу, но боль в ягодице не проходит... Может сидеть надо????


----------



## Березка (30 Сен 2011)

Mari35 написал(а):


> Надо мне попробовать, я долго не могу заснуть...... А куда конкретно его подкладывать для усыпления?


Не знаю, я под поясницу подкладываю.
Вчера попробовала к голове приложить (болела голова), ощущение как от массажера, приятное, но головная боль не прошла.
А может и прошла, только я к этому времени уже уснула.
У меня это уже как церемония, почти каждый вечер на него ложусь.


----------



## Natalka (20 Окт 2011)

Мне тоже врач "прописал". Но я как-то действие не очень понимаю и боюсь. Если, как здесь многие пишут, это из пушки по воробьям, то не попадет ли в прохожего заодно? Т.е., если воздействует на рефлекторные точки, то ведь, возможно, и не на нужные? Нет?
Или это только отвлекающая терапия, типа, горчичников (но недешевая вовсе)?
Иппликатор Кузнецова дома есть, не помогает.


----------



## li3 (13 Дек 2011)

Мне вот тоже недавно порекомендовали.
Подскажите пожалуйста будет ли положительный эффект при грыже? У меня Л3/Л4 отдает дискомфорт в ягодицу/ногу


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Дек 2011)

Лучше будет, если обратитесь за очной консультацией к доктору Зинчуку!


----------



## Es_ka (14 Дек 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Ну, в смысле ляпко - это предмет или фамилия "кулибина"....


пока читала, что это за коврики и чем отличаются, наткнулась на инфу, что это всетаки кулибин 
Производитель - *Медико-производственная компания Ляпко, Украина*

там у них на сайте *********** всякие сертификаты есть...


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Галюня (15 Дек 2011)

У меня грыжа L4-L5. Аппликатор Ляпко мне очень настойчиво рекомендовал Врач иглорефлексотерапевт, который меня лечил (и очень хорошо помог). Врач рекомендовал мне на нем спать (ну или как минимум лежать очень долго). У меня часто бывает очень болезненный спазм какой-то мышцы слева от позвоночника от лопатки до крестца и никакие спазмолитики и обезболивающие боль не снимают, а часа 1.5-2 на коврике (это я его так ласково называю) эту боль убирают. Минут через 40 от него очень сильно клонит в сон. Маме моей тоже хорошо помогает заснуть (а она даже от феназепама не спит).  Советую всем.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Дек 2011)

В данном случае "коврик"выполняет роль психологического якоря.


----------



## Alex_argo (19 Дек 2011)

Ника Н. написал(а):


> ...Прошу совета. Нужно понять, как быть с позвоночником, знать, как ему помогать в период обострения. Заранее благодарна!


Занимался спортом. травмировал спину. Боль не отпускала ни на минуту, со временем боль ушла, но при работе сидя боль приходила снова! Моя повседневная работа связана с компьютером, и для меня это означало потеря работы или как то перестроиться и работать стоя)) Что только не пробовал крема. препараты во внутрь. хорошо помогала физеотерапия. И вот приятель посоветовал купить аппликатор Ляпко. Купил! Лежал перед сном около мин 40, и перед работай минут 10, не поверишь боль ушла и не посещаля меня уже давно. Попробуй может и тебе поможет. Хороший магазин с доступными ценами тут******** Советую тебе коврик размер 250 на 465 мм артикул 1709

*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Дек 2011)

А некоторым людям (с их слов) коровьи кизяки помогают!


----------



## Alex_argo (22 Дек 2011)

Владимир! Вы имеете что то против аппликатора ляпко? или Вы действительно рекомендуете людям коровьи кизяки?


----------



## Alex_argo (22 Дек 2011)

если против то напишите объяснения может многочисленным потребителям Ляпко будет интересно знать ваше мнение!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2011)

А все тут и за казявки, и за казяки, и за и(а)пликаторы, только с правдивым описанием задач и способов достижения.
Т.к. судя по приставке в вашем имени АРГО, вы представляете компанию продающую ляпко, то для понимания медицинских вопросов, а не вопросов торговли я вам попытаюсь объяснить.
Задача:
-укоротить волосы.
Способы решения:
-ножницы
-машинка
-бритва
-огонь
-соседка, если её обидеть.

У апликатора задача:
-улучшить кровоснабжение в месте приложения
Достичь того же можно:
-апликатором Кузнецова, Редокс, Колючий врачеватель и прочие
-теплом местно (грелка, бутылка, грязь, теплый свежий кизяк и прочее)
- массаж
- иглорефлексотерапия да ещё и с моксами
и прочее, и прочее.
Поэтому вам бы написать:
*Ипликатор позволяет просто и быстро достичь улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне приложения за счет рефлексотерапевтического воздействия!*
А вы обязательно напишите:
Ипликатор излечивает грыжу и предупреждает СПИД.

Кстати последнее абсолютно и доказательно.
Если "спать" с ипликатором, а не с женой, то СПИДом *не заболеете!*


----------



## zMarinaz (2 Фев 2012)

Хотела приобрести себе аппликатор Ляпко, но мама привезла мне аппликатор Кузнецова (оказывается он у нее уже лет 10 и она не пользуется). Ну так вот, полежала попой на иголочках, онемение стало проходить...а ступни вообще горят после аппликатора. Теперь точно уверена, что все будет ОК.


----------



## irina.pisarencko (7 Июн 2012)

Пользуюсь аппликатором Ляпко недавно. С уверенностью могу сказать только одно - временно снимает болезненные спазмы, а лечит или нет, пока не поняла.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июн 2012)

Сейчас буду смеяться, как вы думаете ипликатор, должен что-то лечить?
И в тему, простите, со студенческих времен есть ответ на ваш вопрос.
Можно ли забеременеть от капель Зеленина (знаменитый в прошлом врач, его лечебные капли продают в аптеке)?
Можно, если будет капать сам Зеленин.


----------



## Alerta (11 Июл 2012)

Да это понятно, что лечить он вряд ли что может, а мне интересно было бы услышать мнения и других "счастливых обладателей" этого предмета - надолго ли он снимает боль? Или встал с него - и всё вернулось моментально? Опять же - большой апликатор покупать или не очень, и если есть разные виды - то опять-таки, кому что помогает? Поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста - а то здесь отзывов негусто...


----------



## dmitriy-142 (14 Авг 2012)

********* рекламная ссылка  удалена модератором.

Состав: железо, медь, никель, цинк, серебро, резина медицинского назначения.

Аппликаторы Ляпко — это валики,пластины эластичные ,пояса-аппликаторы ,в которых иглы изготовлены из необходимых для нормального функционироывания для организма металлов:меди, цинка, железа,серебра, никеля .Основными факторами оздаровления являются возникающие на остриях игл в коже,микроэлектрофореза металлов во внутренние среды организма.Хотя аппликаторы Ляпко в процесе использования и имеют контакт с кожей, но не повреждают ее и не имеют контакта с кров

Аппликатор Ляпко,при отсутствии побочных эффектов в организме,активизирует защитные функции организма,мобилизует их на борьбу с болезнью.Для обработки аппликаторов Ляпко на дому используют моющие средства,промывают водой и просушивают(желательно феном), в медицинских учреждениях - используют дезрастворы несодержащие хлор.Срок использования аппликатора Ляпко пять-семь лет..

Использование плоских аппликаторов — наиболее еффективный способ, с помощью которого можно снять усталость и головную боль,зарядиться енергией на день.

Для ношения в зонах наибольшей боли, а также в тиггерных зонах, в зонах концентрации акупунктурных точек лучше подходят маленькие аппликаторы,маленькие аппликаторы можно носить под одеждой, бинтом, поясом, повязкой.Рекомендуетсь носить от 30 мин до 2-3 часов.

Для получения устойчивого положительного эффекта, нужно использовать разные аппликаторы Ляпко в зависимости от ситуации.Рекомендуется иметь универсальный набор аппликаторов Ляпко, он состоит : аппликатор Ляпко плоский 1-2 , аппликатор Ляпко маленький 2-3шт,аппликатор Ляпко спутник 1-2шт, аппликатор Ляпко валик 1-2шт.

В зависимости от чувствительности кожи подбирается шаг аппликатора.Аппликаторы Ляпко и валики с шагом 3,5-5.8мм, рекомендуют людям с нежной кожей,худощавого телосложения,детям, людям с повышеной чувствительностью.

Длительность использования зависит от конкретной ситуации.Основными принято считать синдромы «избыточности» и синдромы «недостаточности».

В первом случае,характеризуется острыми болями, повышением артериального давления,возбуждение, раздражительность и бессоница, рекомендуют использовать аппликатор Ляпко перед сном или во второй пловине дня.Продолжительность использования плоского аппликатора Ляпко 15-30 минут и больше, а для валика 10-15 минут.

Для синдрома недостаточности,который характеризуется возникающими в ночное время хроническими болями, слабостью, снижением чувствительности, а также сонливостью, лучшее время для использования аппликатора - это утро и первая половина дня.Продолжительность использования плоского аппликатора Ляпко 7-10 минут и больше, а для валика 3-7 минут.

Показания к применению

Заболевания сосудов и сердца:
б) гипотония а) гипертония д) геморройг) варикозное расширение вен в) ИБС (стенокардия, кардиосклероз) д) геморрой

Заболевания и травмы опорно-двигательного аппарата:
а) миозиты б) перенапряжение нервно-мышечного аппарата в) трендовагинит г) миалгия; д) сколиоз е) трамы связочного аппарата позвоночного столба и суставов конечностей ж) послеоперационные состояния з) травмы, переломы костей

Заболевания желудка и органов пищеварения:
а) гипотония желудка б) гастриты в) дискинезии кишечника г) язвенная болезнь желудка и 12-перстной кишки д) печеночная колика е) колиты (запоры) ж) панкреатит.з) дискинезии желчного пузыря

Заболевания нервной системы:
а)проявления остеохондроза позвоночника неврологические б)реабилитация после черепно-мозговых травм и инсультов в) невриты г) люмбаго; д) миастения; е) невралгии ж) спастические параличи з) сексуальные неврозы и) истерия, неврастения, бессонница к) мигрень л) ночной энурез м) детский церебральный паралич н) болезнь Рейно

Женские болезни:
а) андекситы б) нарушение овариально-менструального цикла (аменорея, дисменорея) в) бесплодие г) климактерический синдром д) бесплодие.

Применения аппликатора ляпко при заболеваниях органов дыхания:
а) ангины б) насморк в) бронхиты г) бронхиальная астма; (в т.ч. аллергического происхождения).д) ларингиты е) пневмония

Применения аппликатора ляпко в акушерстве:
а) гипо- и гипергалактия б) ранние токсикозы в) обезболивание и регулирование родовой деятельности, восстановление в послеродовом периоде и после Кесерева сечения. г) сохранение беременности

Кожные болезни:
а) крапивница б) нейродермит в) кожный зуд г) экзема.

Эндокринные заболевания:
а) сахарный диабет б) гипотиреоз, гипертиреоз в) алиментарное ожирение.

Аппликатор Ляпко,использование в урологии :
а) почечная колика б) цисталгии в) гломерулонефрит, пиелонефрит г) циститы д) аденома предстательной железы е) простатиты; ж) аденома предстательной железы

Аппликатор Ляпко,использование в стоматологии:
а) стоматит б) парадонтоз в) зубная боль г) обезболивание при стоматологических операциях д) зубная боль.

Снятие абстинентного синдрома при алкоголизме и табакокурении.
Восстановление жизненного тонуса, хорошего настроения и работоспособности.

Для обработки аппликаторов Ляпко на дому используют моющие средства,промывают водой и просушивают(желательно феном), в медицинских учреждениях - используют дезрастворы несодержащие хлор.Срок использования аппликатора Ляпко пять-семь лет..


----------



## wilso (2 Ноя 2012)

Семен написал(а):


> Я пользую регулярно, просто заваливаюсь на него и засыпаю, от лфк иногда бывают мышечне спазмы, когда переусердсвую, но как ни странно за вечер все снимается, конечно это не панацея, так как он очень хорош когда еще с чем-то, лфк+образ жизни+ляпко+питание.
> Как выше были посты, это напоминает стрельбу по воробьям из пушки, авось и попадет, и попадает, иголок то много  лично у меня тонус мышц очень хорошо снимается.
> В общем на Ляпко надейся, а сам не плошай


Согласен на все 100! У меня грыжа Л5С1, а до этого протрузия более 4-х лет (Была?) Уже 7 мес. живу без боли. Химию из принципа не принимал. Обезболивающие (разные попробовал)-толку нет.Только *лфк+образ жизни+ляпко+питание! *Еще я пропивал хондропротекторы 1курс в год. Не знаю помогли ли они... Насчет аппликаторов Ляпко (пользуюсь 8месяцев), то они в разы эффективнее Кузнецова (я 4года им пользовался). Из опыта: аппликатор я пришил к поясу. Проснулся, одел пояс, сделал щадящую гимнастику, побрился, умылся, позавтракал (всего около 40 мин), снял пояс и пошел работать. С Кузнецовым нужно было около 2 ч. Буду рад, если чем-то кому-то помог.


----------



## La murr (22 Сен 2013)

Я уже писала в своей теме, что начала пользоваться ковриком-аппликатором Ляпко. Чаще прикладываю под поясницу. Болей у меня нет, судить о снятии болей не могу. Расслабляет мышцы замечательно! 
Засыпаю иногда на нём. Муж тоже оценил по достоинству - у него болит рука в области лопатки.
Теперь у меня и коврик, и валик Ляпко. Недавно добавился массажёр "Фараон-М". Всем довольна, пользуюсь. 
Аппликатор Кузнецова теперь кажется болезненным... Хотя тоже имеется, как вариант.


----------



## Andrii (8 Фев 2014)

Лежу на аппликаторе Ляпко, уххххх, огонь! Мазохизм! Наверное он рассчитан на то, что пока лежишь - мучаешься, встал - полегчало))))


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2014)

Andrii написал(а):


> Лежу на аппликаторе Ляпко, уххххх, огонь!!! Мазохизм!!! Наверное он рассчитан на то, что пока лежишь - мучаешься, встал - полегчало))))


Напротив, у меня расслабляются мышцы в процессе лежания на коврике. Обожаю эти иголочки!


----------



## Andrii (8 Фев 2014)

Под бедром и ягодицей сейчас лежит этот инструмент для пыток - достаточно терпимо, пытаюсь даже получить наслаждение, но вот под лопатками и поясницей это просто хардкор


----------



## Uleys (8 Фев 2014)

Andrii написал(а):


> Под бедром и ягодицей сейчас лежит этот инструмент для пыток - достаточно терпимо, пытаюсь даже получить наслаждение, но вот под лопатками и поясницей это просто хардкор


Одновременно, чтоль, обложились во всех местах? Или по очереди?


----------



## Andrii (8 Фев 2014)

Uleys написал(а):


> Одновременно во всех местах обкладываетесь?) или по очереди?


По очереди, но коврик большой. Сначала лопатки, потом поясница и крестец, потом ягодица и бедро. На все по 7 минут. Правда не знаю по сколько раз в день лежать на нем...

Надо еще капустный лист на голову положить)))


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2014)

У меня коврик размером с большую книжку. Лежу по полчаса. Поясница и ноги - самые любимые места. Вообще, как только ложусь, прикладываю коврик. Но болей у меня нет...


----------



## Andrii (8 Фев 2014)

У меня 275х480 мм, наверное больше. Купил большой, чтоб наверняка!
Может и я начну получать удовольствие от него. Сейчас икру обмотал, дети меня считают героем)))


----------



## Uleys (8 Фев 2014)

Подберите оптимальную по мягкости основу (диван/матрас и т.д.), тогда можно будет лежать на нем с относительным комфортом)


----------



## Andrii (8 Фев 2014)

Спасибо,  буду стараться


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2014)

У меня два мешочка с песком - это если не на коврике, а под ковриком лежать (грудь, живот, ноги).
А вообще-то рекомендуется пользоваться сложенными валиком полотенцами, например, укладывая их под коврик, для обеспечения необходимых изгибов. В инструкции всё написано.


----------



## Andrii (8 Фев 2014)

Да да, я  ложусь на коврик на кровати, а это мягко уже априори.


----------



## Andrii (9 Фев 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> У меня два мешочка с песком - это если не на коврике, а под ковриком лежать (грудь, живот, ноги).
> А вообще-то рекомендуется пользоваться сложенными валиком полотенцами, например, укладывая их под коврик, для обеспечения необходимых изгибов. В инструкции всё написано.


Я объединил метод Бубновского и аппликатор Ляпко. Я лег на бок, на верхнюю ягодичную мышцу и бедро положил аппликатор и сверху придавил толстенной книгой г-на Бубновского. La murr, думаю так будет горздо эффективнее, чем придавить иголочки мешочком с песком. Потом поделюсь ощущениями, как эти уважаемые господа помогли мне в борьбе за Здоровье.


----------



## La murr (9 Фев 2014)

*Andrii*, да Вы новатор!  Уверена, господа постараются!


----------



## doc (21 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Терапевтический эффект аппликатора заключается в воздействии игл на рефлекторные зоны кожного покрова, точки акупунктуры организма (как массаж, баня, банки, обливания, контрастные ванны).


Тема хоть и старая, но актуальная и сегодня.
Как практикующий иглотерапевт не могу согласиться с трактовкой механизма воздействия.
Акупунктурные точки расположены в теле на различной глубине (например, для многих точек спины она составляет 10 миллиметров), а не в коже и воздействовать на них иппликаторами невозможно.


----------



## Andrii (22 Мар 2014)

Я привык к колючкам. И мне кажется, что после нагрузки ( прогулка, лфк), очень даже хорошо становится.


----------



## doc (22 Мар 2014)

Andrii написал(а):


> Я привык к колючкам. И мне кажется, что после нагрузки ( прогулка, лфк), очень даже хорошо становится.


Применяйте всё, что конкретно Вам помогает.


----------



## царевна-лягушка (15 Апр 2014)

А как Вы относитесь к массажеру Ляпко? Мне нейрохирург сказал, что не повредит, если не по позвоночнику  и не по свежему шраму. Но я ещё не купила.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (15 Апр 2014)

царевна-лягушка написал(а):


> А как Вы относитесь к массажеру Ляпко?


Царевна, я энтот Ляпко покупала, только маленький, и лечь на него что-то не получается. Не получается придать изгиб, чтоб под поясничный отдел приспособить. Я пыталась с помощью полотенца сделать валик, и на валик водрузить Ляпко, и чёт мне не понравилось. ))
Зато у меня есть лицевой валик Ляпко! С помощью его я хочу бороться с...гравитационным птозом! ))) Его, правда, нету пока что, но я уже подготовилась )))


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2014)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Царевна, я энтот Ляпко покупала, только маленький, и лечь на него что-то не получается.


Лариса, всё таки, какой размер Вашего аппликатора?


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Зато у меня есть лицевой валик Ляпко!


Я обзавелась универсальным валиком.


----------



## царевна-лягушка (16 Апр 2014)

Не, я к тому, что он же тоже колючий! А у нас продают не только валики, но и коврики, ленты, пояса... А тот, что для лица, Вы пробовали? Я что- то подумала, не оставляет ли он дырочек на коже? Если я правильно понимаю процесс, то ложиться на валик не надо, его, вроде, катают вдоль позвоночника.

*La murr*, а Вы как его используете? Укладываетесь на него, или катание по спинке?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Апр 2014)

царевна-лягушка написал(а):


> ложиться на валик не надо


Царевна, на валик точно не надо ложиться. 
На лице дырочки не остались. Ещё приспосабливаюсь - как на лице им работать ))



La murr написал(а):


> Лариса, всё таки, какой размер Вашего аппликатора?


ЛаМурочка, у меня аппликатор "Спутник" из серии Ляпко, размеры 52*180мм, шаг игл 5,8мм.

А ещё у меня есть с магнитами для поясницы аппликатор Кузнецова! )) Вот.


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2014)

Ларисочка, какой Ваш коврик по сравнению с моим небольшой!  У меня вот такой, с небольшую книжку -
"Коврик малый"  (140 х 242 мм, шаг игл = 6,0 мм):

Правда, у меня всегда с собой в сумочке аппликатор "Малыш" (его можно даже под одежду подложить - на шею или поясницу, как вариант). Или просто "прогуляться" пальчиками по иголочкам - лично меня это тонизирует и настраивает на боевой лад.
*царевна-лягушка*, коврик используется статично - ложимся и наслаждаемся процессом.
А  валиком можно сделать игольчатый душ - обкатать ребёнка мне удаётся в течение 10-15 минут. И все в восторге! Мой маленький сын обожает эту процедуру. Причём катаем валиком везде - голова, тело, конечности, стопы и кисти рук - сверху вниз.
Если использовать валик на лице, конечно, никаких дырочек не остаётся! Улучшается кровообращение и обменные процессы - а нам того и надо.  Хорошо прорабатывать овал лица - "бульдожьих" щёчек, надеюсь, не будет.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Апр 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Мой маленький сын обожает эту процедуру. Причём катаем валиком везде - голова, тело, конечности, стопы и кисти рук - сверху вниз.


Ой, ЛаМурр, так здорово! Это уже профилактика, польза для здоровья! 
Про бульдожьи щёчки насмешили! 
Есть где-то упражнения "шея Нефертити", я находила на Ютубе, только на английском языке, и не совсем понятно. ))


----------



## царевна-лягушка (16 Апр 2014)

Ну все, помчалась покупать! Не по спине, так хоть по мордахе покатаю!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Апр 2014)

царевна-лягушка написал(а):


> Ну все, помчалась покупать!


Ага, Царевна! А я в выходной хочу тот самый нудлз купить. Думаю, в автобус с ним влезу, не бежать же по городу ))) Потом отпишусь - чего с ним сотворила. )))
Он такой упругий, я уже пощупала в магазине, так и хочется поюзать )))


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2014)

царевна-лягушка написал(а):


> Ну все, помчалась покупать! Не по спине, так хоть по мордахе покатаю!


Берите универсальный - и по телу, и по лицу)))


----------



## царевна-лягушка (16 Апр 2014)

В сухом виде - не скажу, как он сгибается, а мокрый он гнется отлично! Вы может, не режьте сразу, он в бассейне очень результативен!  А в выходные у нас Пасха. Может магазины не будут работать?
Буду брать универсальный. "Помчалась" - в интернет полезла!


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2014)

Лариса, а Вы про этот самый нудлз тоже тему создайте - будем перенимать Ваш опыт.


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2014)

царевна-лягушка написал(а):


> Буду брать универсальный. "Помчалась" - в интернет полезла!


Лучше подъехать в офис компании - они не отказывают дать 25% скидку. По инету, однако, такого нет, если не представитель...


----------



## царевна-лягушка (16 Апр 2014)

Поддерживаю! Тем более, он чудо, как хорош, для аквааэробики!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Апр 2014)

царевна-лягушка написал(а):


> не режьте сразу, он в бассейне очень результативен!


Царевна, а я плавать не умею... Правда-правда )))
ЛаМуррочка, ежели нудлз по вкусу придётся в качестве тренажёра, я точно тему создам! А если не получится им массироваться, то придётся научиться плавать. )))


----------



## царевна-лягушка (16 Апр 2014)

*Larisa74*,  очень жаль! Я, как настоящая жаба, плаваю отлично. Во время обеих беременностей я занималась с нудлзом на аквааэробике, как говорится, до последнего дня. Он очень помогает ощутить невесомость в воде, ведь на нем не утонешь! И чУдно расслабляет спину, а в положении - вообще супер!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Апр 2014)

царевна-лягушка написал(а):


> Я, как настоящая жаба, плаваю отлично.


Царевна, теперь понятно, почему Вы - лягушкою назвали себя! )))
Я тоже хочу плавать!  Я научусь теперь уже обязательно! И с палкой, и без! )))


----------



## царевна-лягушка (16 Апр 2014)

Таки да! Вам понравится! И это просто супер, для спины


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (30 Май 2014)

Пользуюсь  аппликатором Doctor Redox. Отличная штука, всем советую. Сплю на матрасе на полу, под спиной эта колючка. Утром встаю с отпечатками иголок на спине, зато сон сказочный и настроение отличное.  Первое время визжала, как принцесса на горошине, а теперь привыкла и уже не могу без него. И пусть враги обзавидуются!


----------



## merbay (20 Авг 2014)

Пользуюсь 26 лет аппликатором Кузнецова(в свое время еще сами на тряпочки пришивали)..Очень довольна, помогает, как при маленькой боли, так при сильной... При сильной боли, даже засыпаю на нем...(да и боль уходит)


----------



## Николай Воронов (15 Ноя 2016)

Пользуюсь апликатором Ляпко, по лечебным свойствам сказать нечего, но по поводу снятия боли очень хорошая вещь.У меня поясничная грыжа в момент обострения хорошо помогает снимать боль, рекомендую как безвредное обезболивающее.


----------



## ОленькаК (25 Ноя 2016)

Я купила валик Ляпко большой в больнице после операции.Потому что как только  ходить и нагружаться начала- пошла сильная  скованность по ноге.О н помогает!
Потом у мамы месяц жила и по ее примеру на ее коврик Ляпко стала вставать.В носочках стою на нем ,когда готовлю,а две минуты(!!) голыми ножками)
Теперь уже дома.Вот по коврику маминому( Ляпко,конечно) соскучилась и решила купить.Стельки выбрала.Здесь два способа применения!
Первый: готовишь или посуду моешь,-ничего недоступного,потому что шаг игл меньше,чем у коврика- соответственно,не так болюче.
А вот вторая цель - мое личное ноу хау! Кладу их в тапки - и пошла делами заниматься-:быстро не сумеешь,лишнего не сделаешь,быстро не повернешься,скоростно не получится!!!Итого,бонус!Меньше риска.
И валик для лица,девочками здесь обласканный,тоже взяла.Он и для щиколоток отлично подходит: все изгибы возьмет!
А малюсенький ковричек у меня давно живет: подарок.Мы им носики лечим( прикладываем на пазухи).Теперь,вот ,почитав здесь,буду как Лямуррр(Светлана) с собою его брать: спасибо за совет прикладывать под одеждой.
Так что я теперь ЕЖИК( С ИГЛАМИ ДРУЖУ!)
Еще не лежала на иглах.Все впереди опять жеВсем здравия!


----------



## FlyLady (3 Дек 2016)




----------



## Анна Голубева (20 Апр 2017)

Просмотрела всю тему, но не нашла ответа на вопрос, можно ли пользоваться аппликаторами при онкологии (ремиссия 10 лет)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2017)

Можно


----------



## горошек (3 Дек 2017)

А кто-нибудь применял аппликатор Ляпко при беременности, особенно с угрозой выкидыша? В инструкции пишут, что можно и даже нужно именно прямо для сохранения беременности. А в чём его польза именно в этом случае? В расслаблении или нормализации каких-то процессов? Не настимулирует ли он чего-то не нужного....


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

Хочу приобрести Ляпко. Какие размеры коврика нужны? Ещё шаг указан 🤔


----------



## горошек (15 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Хочу приобрести Ляпко. Какие размеры коврика нужны? Ещё шаг указан 🤔


Я думаю, тут от ваших целей зависит, под них площадь подбирайте. У меня какой то средний, перекладываю под разные места его. А дочери накупила много меньшего размера, чтоб подкладывать так, что родинки обходить. В интернете где-то были рекомендации по выбору


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> перекладываю под разные места его.


хочу большой,чтобы лечь и лежать,без перекладываний. На аптеке.ру 

Аппликатор Ляпко «Шанс»  размером 118мм х 235 мм - 1 шт в уп- 990р  

Аппликатор Ляпко плоский  - 480мм х 275 мм  -1 шт в уп-3700р

Смогу ли на большом лежать? Тут иголочки круче! Кузнецова-большой. Лежу,нравится.


----------



## La murr (15 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> хочу большой,чтобы лечь и лежать,без перекладываний


Учитывайте, что на родинки, какие-то мелкие кровоизлияния, повреждения на коже аппликатор не показано прикладывать.
У меня размер коврика Ляпко небольшой (13,5 х 24 см).



Достаточный, чтобы приложить на поясницу, муж активно использует на плечо, которое болит.
Мне кажется, не стоит гнаться за размером.
Сам момент укладывания на коврик подразумевает не просто опуститься на иголочки, но и, слегка поворочавшись, найти комфортное положение.
Плохо себе представляю это на коврике, большом по размеру...
У нас ещё есть аппликатор - "Малыш", 3,5 х 8,5 см.
Прикольная штуковинка при головных болях и болях в шее.



Если кому-то из мамочек или бабушек будет интересно -


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

@La murr, спасибо за участие. Подумаю про Ляпко. Да-это не просто острые иголочки как у Кузнецова.Большой размер будет не уместен.


----------



## La murr (15 Июн 2021)

@darling, в инете есть информация про шаг игл на аппликаторе Ляпко.
Обратите на это внимание тоже.
Мне комфортен 5,8-6,0.
А на сайте Арго такая информация есть:
_Самый оптимальный шаг 6.8 – именно он подходит для тучных людей и для худых, настроенных на быстрый результат._


----------

